# Track selection



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey, I am going to be using Bachmann Thomas and Euro and UK trains on my layout. I heard people saying to use Peco track, Should I use the Peco-oo-100 track to be safe, or would any code 100 track work? Is Peco the best? Are there others that are comparable for budget-minded builders? I am using SCARM and got a 4x8 board to start with, but unsure which track to use. Thanks!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Peco track is good, yes, but far from the only choice. There's nothing wrong with Atlas track and Custom Line turnouts, and they're cheaper than Peco.. My personal preference is for Microengineering flextrack ans Walthers -Shinohara turnouts, both in code 83 (neither at the cheap end of the scale). You can freely mix brands, unless you're using track with integral roadbed.

The easy way to go cheap is to use steel rail rather than nickel-silver, but steel track is a maintenance nightmare. My advice is to use good quality track, and pay a little more for it. Then lay it with the utmost care.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Peco track is good, yes, but far from the only choice. There's nothing wrong with Atlas track and Custom Line turnouts, and they're cheaper than Peco.. My personal preference is for Microengineering flextrack ans Walthers -Shinohara turnouts, both in code 83 (neither at the cheap end of the scale). You can freely mix brands, unless you're using track with integral roadbed.
> 
> The easy way to go cheap is to use steel rail rather than nickel-silver, but steel track is a maintenance nightmare. My advice is to use good quality track, and pay a little more for it. Then lay it with the utmost care.


I think I will use Peco, I don't want extensive maintenance, so mid-range nickle-silver track is probably my best option.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You probably would want to use code 100 by Peco or other
maker. You can run any HO train on it. Some trains have
larger flanges that don't do well on code 83.

Don


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

DonR said:


> You probably would want to use code 100 by Peco or other
> maker. You can run any HO train on it. Some trains have
> larger flanges that don't do well on code 83.
> 
> Don


Most certainly c100, I've designed one with Peco track, so will probably use that.


----------

